# I kinda regret not going to the bar with the girl passenger



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night. 

Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn’t have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.

But deng I missed out on an opportunity to meet someone. I’m sure this doesn’t happen often. Have her on FB but I don’t think she’ll message me ever, like she said she would. What was I thinking? Did I mess up? 

Now I’m stuck in quarantine upset about the chance I missed. There were a couple other girls that have asked me to go in with them. They weren’t as attractive as this one though. I mean she really really begged me. Am I an idiot? You only live once.

That would be creepy to message her right? Hey this is the Uber driver from a year ago.. remember you said you wanted to hang out? Lol yea right, she was probably wasted that night.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Idk. Yes. Yes.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I think we all have regrets like this. But really, anything could have happened. She could have been a total flake, or annoyed the hell out of you, or just have used you as an ego boost etc. If you think about it, those type of scenarios are probably way more likely. Not saying you aren't sexy or anything OP, just thinking about it more deeply.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Always take the chance! 
Life is too short, as we are all sadly, seeing very clearly nowadays.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Am I an idiot? You only live once.


Naw, yer not an idiot....
an idiot would claim we live more than once.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't be a *****. Get in touch with her.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her.
> 
> ...
> 
> That would be creepy to message her right? Hey this is the Uber driver from a year ago.. remember you said you wanted to hang out? Lol yea right, she was probably wasted that night.


You said that she posted on FB. Are you friends with her on FB? If so, drop her a line. Sometimes folks get wrapped-up in Life, or can't keep in contact with all the people they know on FB, and actually welcome the little "Hello" DM from someone with whom they haven't connected in awhile.

However, if you are creeping her, then no! And let her go.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> That would be creepy to message her right? Hey this is the Uber driver from a year ago.. remember you said you wanted to hang out?


Here you go. Use these words ONCE. And only once. If you contact her more than once without a reply, you're wasting your time.

"Hi, we met when I drove for you with Uber. Hope to hear back from you soon."


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

......so much easier being married....Just saying.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ......so much easier being married....Just saying.


Get back to me after 25 years on that one , jk


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> Get back to me after 25 years on that one , jk


this June married 17yrs. Another 25. Wow, that is a big number. Not sure I'd still be alive even. I'd be 82....... -o:


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Jk means just kidding , 28 in myself


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Iann said:


> Don't be a @@@@@. Get in touch with her.


@Iann is right. You regret not having a drink with the lady a year ago... she obviously was interested enough to friend you on FB so what's the worst that can happen if you reach out? She says no but at least you are no longer "wondering" if there is something there.

Heck... I'd drop her a PM saying "You know I always regretting not going and having a drink with you that one night... maybe once this stupid virus ordeal is over we can go out and have a drink..."


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> @Iann is right. You regret not having a drink with the lady a year ago... she obviously was interested enough to friend you on FB so what's the worst that can happen if you reach out? She says no but at least you are no longer "wondering" if there is something there.
> 
> Heck... I'd drop her a PM saying "You know I always regretting not going and having a drink with you that one night... maybe once this stupid virus ordeal is over we can go out and have a drink..."


I would copy and paste it and send it to her. 
Worst that could happen is she blocks you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You did the smart thing that night. You stayed out of the news, which is something that Washington's Own @Alidean soundly advises.

You can get into a pile of trouble going with a customer. Ask me how I know this.

Single, unattached straight males in SF are harder to find than a roll of TP anywhere in these days of COVID-19 . This is why she sounded desperate. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Iann said:


> I would copy and paste it and send it to her.
> Worst that could happen is she blocks you.


Worst that can happen is she ends up going out with @Fusion_LUser


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Worst that can happen is she ends up going out with @Fusion_LUser


I'm not going to lie... any woman that invites me back her home I'm saying yes. Its the safest way to avoid real trouble. There is no way the police are going to respond to any call where a women says I stole all her toilet paper and then ran out the house!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


Smh. You let down all males. This was depressing to read tbh.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


She just wanted to use you for free drinks.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Just putting myself in her shoes heres what i think was going on....

She felt comfortable/confident talking with you as you seemed nervous. Being around a person that lacks confidence gives the other person more. Most likely she could tell you were into her and she had the upper hand. That feeling gives her power. Maybe the situation she was going into she had less control. Bringing you along as emotional support could be one major reason.

Also some people just hate walking in by themselves 🙋‍♀️.

Did you really want to be her emotional support human? I think the initial response may be yes. Some people are fine in this role for a period of time. Until your feelings grow and hers don't. This is a path to heartbreak.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the worst feeling in the world is when a hot girls likes you and you blow it, it will haunt one forever. ......but with uber you could lose your job so you have to balance............


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Just putting myself in her shoes heres what i think was going on....
> 
> She felt comfortable/confident talking with you as you seemed nervous. Being around a person that lacks confidence gives the other person more. Most likely she could tell you were into her and she had the upper hand. That feeling gives her power. Maybe the situation she was going into she had less control. Bringing you along as emotional support could be one major reason.
> 
> ...


He should have gave it to her in the car.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> He should have gave it to her in the car.


99.9% of the time things are never that easy.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> He should have gave it to her in the car.


only if he kept the meter running lol


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> 99.9% of the time things are never that easy.


99.7% I have been offered sex once by a female and sex from a male pax.

I declined both.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


No bars OPEN now !


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dude let it go. She is going to think you're a creep stalking her on FB.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Dude let it go. She is going to think you're a creep stalking her on FB.


So what? Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> So what? Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


Probably for his own well being. It's been 2 years.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> He should have gave it to her in the car.


He should have given it to her in the car.
If there's ever a time to be grammatically correct, it's when advising an Uber driver to have sex with a stranger in his car.



Mkang14 said:


> Probably for his own well being. It's been 2 years.


Exactly. He has nothing to lose at this point. (Except his dignity. In other words, nothing to lose).

I have many regrets now that corona is keeping me home. The Korean girl, the Mexican stripper, the coke (prostitute), the drunk blonde girl, the tattooed Filipino Victoria's Secret worker.
I might as well get deactivated for something good.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> That would be creepy to message her right?


Yes, and doubly so right now.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It's called the "Honeymoon", enjoy it while it lasts.





June132017 said:


> Dude let it go. She is going to think you're a creep stalking her on FB.


Agreed. I'm betting that for her it's chemistry + heat of the moment, or nothing. That's very common btw.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> That would be creepy to message her right? Hey this is the Uber driver from a year ago.. remember you said you wanted to hang out? Lol yea right, she was probably wasted that night.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> He should have given it to her in the car.
> If there's ever a time to be grammatically correct, it's when advising an Uber driver to have sex with a stranger in his car.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she is thinking about him as I type, they get together after virus.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> the worst feeling in the world is when a hot girls likes you and you blow it, it will haunt one forever. ......but with uber you could lose your job so you have to balance............


About thirty five years ago I went to Guadalajara, about a two hour bus ride from my home, for some tractor parts I needed.

On the evening bus ride home I sat down next this lady who was visiting from Chula Vista, California. Her town was celebrating their yearly *fiestas taurinas*.

We struck up a conversation and with both of us being bilingual hit it off pretty well. About the last half hour of the ride we fell quiet and my hand "accidentally" rested on her leg.

She grabbed my hand. &#128556;

And held it for the rest of the short ride home. &#128527;

We get to my stop and we both get off the bus even though her town is still about a half hour away.

Back then there were no cellphones, heck we didn't even have house phones. No real way to communicate but I told her I'd meet her in a couple days at her town plaza.

I wound up having a near death experience in my truck out in the mountains and couldn't make my date.

I've always wondered about the cougar that got away...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> About thirty five years ago I went to Guadalajara, about a two hour bus ride from my home, for some tractor parts I needed.
> 
> On the evening bus ride home I sat down next this lady who was visiting from Chula Vista, California. Her town was celebrating their yearly *fiestas taurinas*.
> 
> ...


Really beautiful.

Sometimes the first night is the best place to leave the story. One memorable night.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But deng I missed out on an opportunity to meet someone. I'm sure this doesn't happen often. Have her on FB but I don't think she'll message me ever, like she said she would. What was I thinking? Did I mess up?


Never regret water under the bridge - there's still POF in the lake.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

And there’s Tinder, Bumble, Grindr depending on your preferences


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> About thirty five years ago I went to Guadalajara, about a two hour bus ride from my home, for some tractor parts I needed.
> 
> On the evening bus ride home I sat down next this lady who was visiting from Chula Vista, California. Her town was celebrating their yearly *fiestas taurinas*.
> 
> ...


When she grabbed your hand she was asking you to grab her with other hand and you blew it.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I have many regrets now that corona is keeping me home. The Korean girl, the Mexican stripper, the coke (prostitute), the drunk blonde girl with bewbs hanging out, the tattooed Filipino Victoria's Secret worker.
> I might as well get deactivated for something good.


Good lord. Minneapolis sure suffers from boring and Minnesota Nice people. The only "opportunities" I've had were a 6 pack of tipsy cougars (5 married, 1 divorced) where one of them half-heartedly asked me if I wanted to come inside and hang out with them when I dropped them off (No, I'm making very good money tonight and need to keep driving), and one other gal. She asked "If I give you something extra, can we stop for cigs?" "Sure, no problem" "What would you like?" "Oh..$5 in cash is fine." She asked me at least 4 or 5 times between cig stop and drop-off, "Are you SURE you don't want anything else?" I kept saying no, $5 is fine. The last time she asked me, I said "I really wouldn't know what else to ask for". And she said, "Oh, ok. That's fair, I guess"

Yes, I am a clod and didn't figure out what she was REALLY asking until about 10 minutes after she got out.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

observer said:


> Back then there were no cellphones, heck we didn't even have house phones. No real way to communicate but I told her I'd meet her in a couple days at her town plaza.


Back then, we stlll had snail mail and we knew how to use pen & paper.
Anyway, I totally understand how you feel melancholic - been there, done that!



LetsBeSmart said:


> When she grabbed your hand she was asking you to grab the boobies with other hand and you blew it.


Hahaha - you can imagine what Donnie would've done!


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Just putting myself in her shoes heres what i think was going on....
> 
> She felt comfortable/confident talking with you as you seemed nervous. Being around a person that lacks confidence gives the other person more. Most likely she could tell you were into her and she had the upper hand. That feeling gives her power. Maybe the situation she was going into she had less control. Bringing you along as emotional support could be one major reason.
> 
> ...


Spot on


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> She posted on FB so I thought of her.


1


John M Santana said:


> You said that she posted on FB. Are you friends with her on FB? If so, drop her a line.


2


June132017 said:


> Dude let it go. She is going to think you're a creep stalking her on FB.


These cover the key options:

1) IF you are friends with her on FB, ask her out

2) If you merely found her profile and aren't friends with her, messaging her after several months "Hey, I was your Uber driver long ago, want to go out?" will almost guarantee her to be freaked the **** out. She may even go so far as to report it to Uber. Given today's highly litigious society and SJW driven social media circus, 8-10 months ago will be treated the same as 3 days ago. Uber will bounce your ass instantly. Especially since their marketplace has evaporated in the last 2 months and they're scrambling like every other company that is dependent on people spending disposable income.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BillC said:


> Good lord. Minneapolis sure suffers from boring and Minnesota Nice people. The only "opportunities" I've had were a 6 pack of tipsy cougars (5 married, 1 divorced) where one of them half-heartedly asked me if I wanted to come inside and hang out with them when I dropped them off (No, I'm making very good money tonight and need to keep driving), and one other gal. She asked "If I give you something extra, can we stop for cigs?" "Sure, no problem" "What would you like?" "Oh..$5 in cash is fine." She asked me at least 4 or 5 times between cig stop and drop-off, "Are you SURE you don't want anything else?" I kept saying no, $5 is fine. The last time she asked me, I said "I really wouldn't know what else to ask for". And she said, "Oh, ok. That's fair, I guess"
> 
> Yes, I am a clod and didn't figure out what she was REALLY asking until about 10 minutes after she got out.


She was asking if you want a cold can of pop.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> She was asking if you want a cold can of pop.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

everydayimubering said:


> Back then, we stlll had snail mail and we knew how to use pen & paper.
> Anyway, I totally understand how you feel melancholic - been there, done that!
> 
> 
> Hahaha - you can imagine what Donnie would've done!


Yea and I did write a few of those to girlfriends over the years (my ex still has some of the ones I wrote her).

But I was in Mexico at the time and she was only going to be in her town less than a week. I could have walked the two days to her town and still beat the mail service by a month.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

LOL "I drive so I can meet girls". 

SOOOO much can go very badly wrong. Only you can decide if the risks are worth it to you.


----------



## bredwinner88 (May 1, 2019)

lot of female pax get chatty during rides, if they exchanged info so they can keep in touch via fb or ig then it shouldn't be a prob to reach out especially during this pandemic, now if he did some lowkey recon stalking her to find her on fb id say abort mission , and if she's as hot as he says he'd be adding himself to a long list of guys that hope to get a shot with her via social media, but you cant get your completion pct to go up if you dont make an attempt right now your sitting on 0%


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


Yes bro, you have messed it up, can we say you are an idiot, with my apologies the answer is; "kind of" . But don't worry you are not alone, I have around 19.000 trips in NJ and NY, and I have lost 6-7 of those opportunities &#128521;


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


You saved yourself from spending all that money on her drinks.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BillC said:


> 1
> 2
> 
> These cover the key options:
> ...


So here's what happened. She's about 75 minutes from me. Begged me to come in the bar and I said I can't take that chance. And she said but that's sad- we can't see each other again?

I said she could add me on FB if she wanted and so she did and then gave me a hug and said when she comes my way, we'll hang out.

Never heard from her. But yea I don't want to just message her and have her freak out. Maybe she was tipsy and doesn't even remember.



EastBayRides said:


> You saved yourself from spending all that money on her drinks.


See that's another thing too. I got a 220 tip from a lady before her off a 117 fare. I was balling that night and I felt all would be blown on her if I went to drink with her. But I regret it now. She has a good body and was begging me to come in!



June132017 said:


> Dude let it go. She is going to think you're a creep stalking her on FB.


Are you sure? She added me that night. She wanted my company!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


You could have easily asked her for her phone number and made up a story about having to get home to do XYZ which required you to be sober.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Maybe she was tipsy and doesn't even remember.


Yeah she would've said you raped her a day or two later, good job saying no!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> But deng I missed out on an opportunity to meet someone. I'm sure this doesn't happen often. Have her on FB but I don't think she'll message me ever, like she said she would. What was I thinking? Did I mess up?.


As a rule of thumb with girls , you never get a second chance after they give themselves like that. Yes you messed up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


Make a poll out of this thread, and if we collectively vote that you should contact her then you can screenshot it and send it to her as evidence that she should go out with you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's a phrase that some of the guys on this thread might want to practice:

"Let's exchange phone numbers. Tomorrow if we both still think it's a good idea, we can get together then."


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


Similar situations have happened to me..Well was in a relationship and she had psychic powers to know if I got a woman's number or not so didn't dare bother with that... but now I'm not in a relationship..I'm thinking well I should of at least got her number anyways lol Sitting at home alone is god awful:..it's the booze (when I'm drunk) that turns them off (my Ex gfs) lol definitely gotta shake this habit for many reasons in the future...


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> She just wanted to use you for free drinks.


How dare you think she wanted free drinks from him!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I said she could add me on FB if she wanted and so she did and then gave me a hug and said when she comes my way, we'll hang out.


Stop thinking about it and just make that step. Make an excuse that something reminded you of her. Most women like that and wants men to make the first step.

If I didn't reach out to my wife, I'd still be single.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hopefully she's a dominatrix and will make you her little B.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I only read the first page .. so, whatever...

I am old. That means that I have had a lot of experiences. Been there most of the time - that's why I look bored most of the time ... but, I have found that the things that I regret the most, is when opportunity for a new experience offered itself to me, and I declined. For not a good reason either. 

The time that I just let her walk away after she smiled at me ... I could have introduced myself ... damn.

Don't say no too much. 
Be open.
Be unafraid to be rejected, take a chance.
You'll forget the "no" ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I only read the first page .. so, whatever...
> 
> I am old. That means that I have had a lot of experiences. Been there most of the time - that's why I look bored most of the time ... but, I have found that the things that I regret the most, is when opportunity for a new experience offered itself to me, and I declined. For not a good reason either.
> 
> ...


It's a great quality when a guy can handle rejection. Because the worst thing is getting cussed out for declining advances.


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

OP posted this at 4:45am, wonder which head you were using when you typed this


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

I've been married 20 years so these things are academic with me. But if I was a single guy this is what I would do.

First, create some gmail account that you use for absolutely nothing. If you need to throw it away it's no loss to you.

Next, print up some business cards with this language on it:

"If you need further assistance, please contact me.

xxxgmail.com"

When the girl asks you, say you can't make it tonight but you'd love to hear from her. Give her this business card. At this point she doesn't need to know your last name.

If she writes to you then write back and schedule something. Make it for at least a day later. You want to remove any connection between a date with her and your Uber trip.

Basically you get something in writing asking you to contact her.

I think this would be safe. If she doesn't contact you then you can sleep better.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I'd like to hear an opposing point of view.
> @The queen &#128120; ?


Heres how it goes... "mkang is a feminist and hates men, but I looooove men"

Then you'll love her comment and I'll roll my eyes.

I'm psychic &#128077;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


If you think she wouldn't have gotten you to spend more than you made on drinks with no "payout" you are a fool.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> 99.9% of the time things are never that easy.


Truth



Mkang14 said:


> Just putting myself in her shoes heres what i think was going on....
> 
> She felt comfortable/confident talking with you as you seemed nervous. Being around a person that lacks confidence gives the other person more. Most likely she could tell you were into her and she had the upper hand. That feeling gives her power. Maybe the situation she was going into she had less control. Bringing you along as emotional support could be one major reason.
> 
> ...


I like your perspective from a woman's POV


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

It's a horrible idea to use guys for free drinks. Trust me you do it to the wrong guy and he will get aggressive. While I always rejected free drinks my sister didnt. 

One time a guy got in her face and started yelling at her because he bought her a drink and when he asked her to dance she claimed to be a lesbian. He didnt believe her. Of course I stepped right in the middle and he shoved me. My boyfriend at the time saw and ran over and the guy punched him and ran off. My bf ran after him and we ran after my bf 😂. When we got outside we saw the drink buyer apologizing to my BF. Good thing it stopped there. All for a free drink smh. What a mess.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> this June married 17yrs. Another 25. Wow, that is a big number. Not sure I'd still be alive even. I'd be 82....... -o:


In May 35 years


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> In May 35 years


Username checks out.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> 99.9% of the time things are never that easy.


It's happened to me numerous time driving a cab for 3 years 6pm till 6am in Fort Lauderdale in the early 90's, one time this gal was probably one of the hottest I ever had she was drunk at a place called Pier 66, I get a call around 7pm still light out, I did the deed in the back seat no tint parking lot of a busy hotel, this crazy woman wanted me to drive around the back and bang her outside of the car. Believe it or not she was getting married in a week and gave me her number, so I call a couple of days later and no answer, finally someone answers and I say hi this is the cab driver from the other day, the woman says to me she doesn't want to talk to you goodbye, ha ha ha. I learned if I was going to do this get paid first, another time the woman says you don't think I am paying you now do you. Can you imagine some poor guy married this woman, how many others over the years.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> This happened last year but it just hit me that this was a rare opportunity. She posted on FB so I thought of her. I had driven someone 90 minutes away to a coast-side, beach city. And I had made a lot of money that night.
> 
> Finally picked up an attractive girl in her 20s. She was asking me why I didn't have a girlfriend and she was begging me to come in the bar with her. I declined because I have heard about stories of girls lying about things and getting the driver fired. But she was literally begging me to just have a drink with her.
> 
> ...


She must have been some desperate & ugly cow to beg an uber driver for a dink. Dang.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ghrdrd said:


> She must have been some desperate & ugly cow to beg an uber driver for a dink. Dang.


I don't know about that, there are some good looking Uber and Lyft drivers out there, I am not one of them but in my day I did pretty well, at 62 looking good not the priority anymore, I am in good shape though but you can't stop aging I don't care what anybody says or what they take.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I learned if I was going to do this get paid first, another time the woman says you don't think I am paying you now do you.


I never did a quickie in the back seat of my cab. The two or three times that I said "yes" when I drove a cab (back when I was dumb--I got smart, later), I always went inside with her. I did not expect to be paid.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never did a quickie in the back seat of my cab. The two or three times that I said "yes" when I drove a cab (back when I was dumb--I got smart, later), I always went inside with her. I did not expect to be paid.


Good work, now I have been thinking about this a little more, spending most of my life in Fort Liqerdale, the best thing you could do to get women in my opinion of course, was go out alone not with friends mainly because if you got turned down you will hear it for years, second try to go after the woman who are alone also, they are not worried about their reputations, ha ha ha this was key.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I don't know about that, there are some good looking Uber and Lyft drivers out there, I am not one of them but in my day I did pretty well, at 62 looking good not the priority anymore, I am in good shape though but you can't stop aging I don't care what anybody says or what they take.


I know a
Man who is 62 , nice looking, sexy. In great shape. Just saying .


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know a
> Man who is 62 , nice looking, sexy. In great shape. Just saying .


Ha Ha Ha, that hurt dearly, I am not as bad as I portray is my only answer, and yes I still have a tongue by your added pic. And it didn't really hurt one of the perks about getting old and no offense, woman not as important as they used to be for me. Now I am 20+ years divorced lived with 7 others I love being single, when a lot of men are young like I was at one time this was impossible with our inherent desire for women.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bruh, Simply message her with something like, _How you holding up in the Corona craziness? _If she remembers you, and messages back, great...if not, oh well.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Here you go. Use these words ONCE. And only once. If you contact her more than once without a reply, you're wasting your time.
> 
> "Hi, we met when I drove for you with Uber. Hope to hear back from you soon."


This is very sound advice. The only thing I would add is that if she does not respond, delete her from your friends list and let it be a lesson. Carpe diem.


DRider85 said:


> Are you sure? She added me that night. She wanted my company!


Has she ever commented or liked something YOU posted? Is she one of those girls with 3000 close "friends" on her friends list? Give it a shot and message once, but don't let it bruise your ego if she has no idea who you are.

I agree with the poster that said if you don't act in the moment, most women lose interest and you _rarely_ get a second bite at the &#127822;. Exceptions, sure, but in my experience, it is true. Just learn from it for the next time.


Another Uber Driver said:


> I did not expect to be paid.


Hey. This is a new day, my friend! We are in the gig(alo) economy. At $0.11 per minute, I am prepared (and pretty much have to) go all night just to make it worthwhile!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Answer this: *Can you handle rejection? *

If yes, then try some of these above suggestions.

If no, then let it go.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It's a great quality when a guy can handle rejection. Because the worst thing is getting cussed out for declining advances.


Yea, ya know ... "I like the way you carry yourself, nice smile. I'd like to get to know you better. Are you up for a cup of coffee?"

So, she's too busy? married? I am the wrong gender?
Doesn't hurt to ask. 
A quick 'no interest' message and I vaporize .. no harm, have a nice life.

But, like I said ... the ones I remember are the ones where I got weak and didn't even try.

* But, to OP. I think this opportunity has passed. A quick message, on line reminding her of your original meeting and her offer and a question if the offer is still open and an invite for a lunch ... maybe. But, I think _this_ one is gone. When you're fishing, and you feel that tug on the line, you gotta set the hook. This one got away. Get more bait out there. Learn from it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, ya know ... "I like the way you carry yourself, nice smile. I'd like to get to know you better. Are you up for a cup of coffee?"
> 
> So, she's too busy? married? I am the wrong gender?
> Doesn't hurt to ask.
> ...


You come off as a guy that can handle rejection and I was talking in general.

Watch this.. UB you are a crybaby.

Doesn't even phase you.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, ya know ... "I like the way you carry yourself, nice smile. I'd like to get to know you better. Are you up for a cup of coffee?"
> 
> So, she's too busy? married? I am the wrong gender?
> Doesn't hurt to ask.
> ...


10-4.............


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You come off as a guy that can handle rejection and I was talking in general.
> 
> Watch this.. UB you are a crybaby.
> 
> Doesn't even phase you.


Well, nobody _likes_ rejection. 
But, it's a hard world out there, and if we're gonna get anywhere we gotta be willing to get bruised a little.

The sting doesn't last long either.
Only until someone responds with, "Sure, I'll have a cup of coffee with you. What's your name?" Then the past hundred rejections are gone, forgotten. Their loss.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Well, nobody _likes_ rejection.
> But, it's a hard world out there, and if we're gonna get anywhere we gotta be willing to get bruised a little.
> 
> The sting doesn't last long either.
> Only until someone responds with, "Sure, I'll have a cup of coffee with you. What's your name?" Then the past hundred rejections are gone, forgotten. Their loss.


That reminds me of one of my female friends over the years, banging my door down I let her in and she is searching my apartment checking closets and bathroom looking for another woman who left 10 minutes earlier, crazy Colombian woman with other nice attributes.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I did have a nude photo taken on a webcam when I was around 19..the webcams we’re only black and white then if you can believe that lol...forgot about it, My friend that I sent it to loved it but only because it reminded her of art..like a black and white sculpture or something ..totally missed the direction I was trying to go with it lol damn that was awhile ago..yeah that was my first and last time doing that.

M


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Carrier pigeons work more efficiently than the DM option here lol...does the DM option overheat or something? what in gods name is the logic on the limits and needing to wait for 48 hours lol?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I did have a nude photo taken on a webcam when I was around 19..the webcams we're only black and white then


I remember those. Back then you could easily add an inch or two just with Microsoft Paint.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did. Saw nothing &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Never said I was John Holmes!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

@Jay Dean I bet you used to have mad Yahoo Messenger game too. I used to meet girls on there all the time. I even flew to Cali to meet someone in 2004.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> @Jay Dean I bet you used to have mad Yahoo Messenger game too. I used to meet girls on there all the time. I even flew to Cali to meet someone in 2004.


I was one of the first internet chatters (or so they say..starting from Purdue university through telnets around 1995 or 1996) I have only met about 20 people in RL though..I have a long history of chatting on the internet, one way or another lol My dad was always ahead of the curve and before the internet we used the 800 baud dial up modem to play games and even chat locally through phone lines..long time ago now lol

Used Yahoo messenger, AOL Messanger, MSN messenger,ICQ,MIRC,Telnets..maybe more lol

I even have a video of me typing on a screen before there's was even a real web browser..well no Netscape just came out then...don't ask about the shirt...lol


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Jay Dean said:


> I was one of the first internet chatters (or so they say..starting from Purdue university through telnets around 1995 or 1996) I have only met about 20 people in RL though..I have a long history of chatting on the internet, one way or another lol My dad was always ahead of the curve and before the internet we used the 800 baud dial up modem to play games and even chat locally through phone lines..long time ago now lol
> 
> Used Yahoo messenger, AOL Messanger, MSN messenger,ICQ,MIRC,Telnets..maybe more lol
> 
> ...


Yes I recognise you, you were the guy in Lauderdale that was always trying to get my girl.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Yes I recognise you, you were the guy in Lauderdale that was always trying to get my girl.


No, never been lol


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you admitting you were a hoe &#129300;
> 
> 
> We know.


I have to admit you are all bringing back some good memories, some of the most meaningful times of my life.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did. Saw nothing &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Here ...


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you admitting you were a hoe &#129300;
> 
> 
> We know.


Nothing wrong with dick pictures . It depend who send it to you . Strangers would be weird but someone you know/ flirt/ spouse/ bf, it's fun .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

So when you all talk about them begging...like this : ?






:eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking: :eeking:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> So when you all talk about them begging...like this : ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude's a buzzkill.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

If she’s begging she must be desperate.. there’s way too many girls out there in the world. You did the right thing. As you could of been an Uber rapist on the news the next day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

From a year ago? Yeah, it's too late dude. And yes it would be creepy. Very creepy. 

IMO you are far better off separating business from pleasure. Especially if they look extremely attractive! IF fate intends for it, you will meet them again.


----------

